# Egg Whites--Natural Ant-Fouling for Running Gear



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Some friends of ours have been cruising the southern Caribbean on a sister ship to ours for the last several years, leaving the boat on the hard in Trini for hurricane season and returning every November for another 6 months. On their last return, our friends announced they were trying a "new" way of dealing with growth on their running gear/folding prop. A coating of Egg Whites. I kind of laughed that off but, evidently, it's something the locals use to good advantage. N'any case, they gave their gear 7 coats with egg whites before re-launching last December. Since then, they have reported virtually no growth on their shaft and prop. Evidently, PropSpeed has a low cost competitor, eh?

FWIW...


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there no end to the abilities of eggs? They can also be used to repair cooling system leaks, not to mention they make quite a nice omelette. I certainly won't ever again be leaving port without a dozen.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

svHyLyte said:


> Some friends of ours have been cruising the southern Caribbean on a sister ship to ours for the last several years, leaving the boat on the hard in Trini for hurricane season and returning every November for another 6 months. On their last return, our friends announced they were trying a "new" way of dealing with growth on their running gear/folding prop. A coating of Egg Whites. I kind of laughed that off but, evidently, it's something the locals use to good advantage. N'any case, they gave their gear 7 coats with egg whites before re-launching last December. Since then, they have reported virtually no growth on their shaft and prop. Evidently, PropSpeed has a low cost competitor, eh?
> 
> FWIW...


Have they been under weigh since launching or staying in one place?

I can see a static boat getting protection but under weigh regularly for 6 months I would expect the coating to quickly wear off.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Coincidentally, we just got a few chickens for a daily supply of eggs. We've been sharing them with neighbors for free, but if you want some to coat your prop I can sell you a half dozen for $154.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

xort said:


> Have they been under weigh since launching or staying in one place?
> 
> I can see a static boat getting protection but under weigh regularly for 6 months I would expect the coating to quickly wear off.


They have been traveling. Generally from Trini to as far north as Antigua and back during the season. Some of their travels are documented and can be seen/read about on their website at (click on) Ocean Angel


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Did they also happen to polish the prop etc before the egg white application?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

When we got our prop done with PropSpeed in Oz, one of the guys doing the job said a common problem is that people get their props too polished so the PS does not adhere well. They use 120 grit paper only. Could be the same as egg white. I may try this for next season, can't hurt.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

no polishing props...aint racing power boats here! jajaja


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Why is it these miracle cures are always found on somebody's brother's neighbor's cousin's dentist's boat?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Fstbttms said:


> Why is it these miracle cures are always found on somebody's brother's neighbor's cousin's dentist's boat?


My post was predicated upon a first hand report by a friend with whom we have raced and cruised for upwards of 20 years. Whether it's of any value to those who haul and re-launch annually, I cannot say. If it seems to work for our friends, however, it might work as well for others. In any case, I don't see the process sending too many diver/bottom cleaners to the unemployment lines.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Given how much difficulty I have had removing vandal supplied eggs I thing it worth a look 

The GOOD zink spray seemed in my case to be worse  

Plain grease worked well on stationary things like my strut BUT washed off the blades and shaft much to fast 

At this point as I dive every two weeks as it warms up I have done fine with a scrub pad on the prop and washcloth on the hull


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

HyLyte-
"leaving the boat on the hard in Trini "

There you go, that tells it all. Your friends have been using the infamous and widely illegal TIN BOTTOM PAINT on everything including their prop, and they just told you "egg whites" because, after all, they wouldn't want you to blab to us all that they were using bottom paints which are illegal just about everywhere--except Trinidad!

I'll give 'em points for originality and thinking fast, though.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkSF said:


> Is there no end to the abilities of eggs? They can also be used to repair cooling system leaks, not to mention they make quite a nice omelette. I certainly won't ever again be leaving port without a dozen.


Whoa whoa cowboy! You better not forget the pepper if yo goin do yo radiator.


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

Could also be a cover story for a test of a new ablative formula cadmium oxide/cobalt 60 bottom paint. I'll bet that would work great for reducing fouling and even provide fertility suppression for the crew. Probably kill everything in all seven seas and leave a glowing radioactive wake but I'll bet it would work.

O'


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

scratchee said:


> Coincidentally, we just got a few chickens for a daily supply of eggs. We've been sharing them with neighbors for free, but if you want some to coat your prop I can sell you a half dozen for $154.


dang - I just bought a dozen from West Marine for $175!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

I find it interesting how something that doesn't match up with others' pre-conceptions/expectations is so rapidly/easily disregarded.

When I was in the BVI in the late '70's I met a guy that was applying Shark oil on his hull to "control/block growth". "Does that really work?" I asked. "Have you ever seen a Shark with Barnacles?" he answered. Thinking about it, I never had and haven't yet.

FWIW...


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

but alas, sharks repel barnacles because of the dentine scales they possess, as their oil is contained within their livers, and is largely a buoyancy aid


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

svHyLyte said:


> In any case, I don't see the process sending too many diver/bottom cleaners to the unemployment lines.


Not worried about that. Just have to chuckle every time (and it has been many, *many* times) I hear about some homespun concoction that is supposed to to work anti fouling miracles. And to each one I reply, if it actually performed as advertised, the shelves of every West Marine would be stocked with it. But they're not and that has to tell you something.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for posting svHyLyte.
Given all the negative reactions to sincere contributions to the forum, I just decided to keep my good fortune experiences to myself.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

I mentioned the skepticism with which his "anti-fouling" prescription was greeted to our friend and the following is his response, from Trini:



> Today, I cleared Customs and Immigration, one hour and 18 forms to complete, some using carbon paper thankfully - oh yeah, carbon paper. Since it is a holiday week end I had to pay overtime charges. Great fun.
> 
> Others can laugh all they want about the egg whites, but I guarantee I will apply it again next season. This is the first year ever that I have not had any appreciable growth on the running gear - just hair and fuzz. Easily cleaned. Of course, here in the filth of this harbor, who knows.
> 
> Today, I began the decommissioning process. Stripping the decks and cleaning all lines and gear....


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

wrt sharks and dentile scales: I was reading something recently about folks using 3D printers to replicate "sharkskin" and similar textures. Apparently there's something about the microtexturing that actually does discourage barnacles from attaching, no chemistry needed. Whether this means we can have micro-engraved props that will remain barnacle free in a couple or five years, no one knows. Yet.


----------



## NJ Mc Call (Sep 21, 2015)

There are lots of things we just don't understand, and some that will just defy us. Some things may look like snake oil, but if its simple, doesn't cost much, does no harm, don't knock it till you have tried it. 

You might just be surprised.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

For all the good PropSpeed did, I can't imagine the egg whites doing any worse.
As I've said before, even freshly chromed props on sportfishing boats used almost daily, didn't reduce the growth one little bit. We've a better chance of hitching a ride on a space ship than we do of finding any sort of antifouling that actually works, legal or illegal, it seems
A few down here have gotten Sea Hawk to man up and repaint their boats, but what's the point if they are reapplying the same old worthless paint, even if it does stay on this time? It's not like the stuff has any value as a fiberglass protectant, or anything.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Destin© baby ointment which is 40% zinc oxide will do the same. You can get a 2 lb tub for about $25 US. I may try it on my rudder next year, since though my boat was clean the rudder was not.

Practical Sailor© discussed it a number of years ago.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Anybody know anything about using tuffgel on running gear. Would be expensive but heard it actually works even for those who haul every 2-3 years. Told just need to make sure divers don't rub it away and need to use your engine time to time.
Agree both the grey spray paint and even professionally applied prop speed are worthless.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Zarathu said:


> Destin© baby ointment which is 40% zinc oxide will do the same. You can get a 2 lb tub for about $25 US. I may try it on my rudder next year, since though my boat was clean the rudder was not.
> 
> Practical Sailor© discussed it a number of years ago.


I tried this and saw no observable benefit. I left a stripe on a prop blade without the ointment and it looked essentially the same as the areas next to it that had the stuff on it. I tried two ways to do it. One was out of the container (it is quite thick and gooey); the other was warmed enough so it could be brushed on evenly.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

I use a zinc chromate primer (several coats ) for a barrier coat then just paint bottom paint on the prop. does a good job and no corrosion issues.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

NJ Mc Call said:


> There are lots of things we just don't understand, and some that will just defy us. Some things may look like snake oil, but if its simple, doesn't cost much, does no harm, don't knock it till you have tried it.


For me, the proof of the pudding is that an egg white anti fouling coating (or chemical facsimile of one) does not exist on the commercial market. A cheap, easy to apply, non-toxic anti fouling coating for running gear would be a big seller. But somehow, the huge multi-national paint manufacturing corporations and their multi-million dollar R&D programs have failed to discover that egg whites work to keep propellers clean?

Yeah, maybe. But I doubt it.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

So many swear by bees wax.

If your boat was in constant motion, constantly flexing her hull and covered by tiny little sharp things that moved along with the flexing and had a fleet of little fish shadowing you to clean the hull you might not get any growth either. Ala shark


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Fstbttms said:


> For me, the proof of the pudding is that an egg white anti fouling coating (or chemical facsimile of one) does not exist on the commercial market.


For me the proof--let's call it strong evidence--is the obvious fact that if I accidentally ended up with unwanted egg whites on my prop, I would lower the prop into the water and start the engine to wash the egg whites off.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Fstbttms said:


> ...every time (and it has been many, *many* times) I hear about some homespun concoction that is supposed to to work anti fouling miracles.


Got any favorites?

Medsailor


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> Anybody know anything about using tuffgel on running gear. Would be expensive but heard it actually works even for those who haul every 2-3 years. Told just need to make sure divers don't rub it away and need to use your engine time to time.


I tried Tef-Gel years ago on one blade of my prop, in the brackish waters of Barnegat Bay... The result was no observable effect, I couldn't tell after the summer which blade it had been applied to... ;-)

BTW, there now appears to be a far more affordable alternative to Tef-Gel... Forespar's Marelube Tef-45, as far as I can tell, the ingredients are identical, seems to be the same stuff, at a much lower price than Tef-Gel...

MareLube TEF 45™



outbound said:


> Agree both the grey spray paint and even professionally applied prop speed are worthless.


I've actually had decent luck with PropSpeed, better than anything else I've ever tried over the years... And, I've pretty much tried them all, including the Brits' vaunted "Stove Black"... 

Single most effective ploy for me, whenever the boat is sitting for awhile, is to wrap the prop in a black garbage bag...


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

killarney_sailor said:


> I tried this and saw no observable benefit. I left a stripe on a prop blade without the ointment and it looked essentially the same as the areas next to it that had the stuff on it. I tried two ways to do it. One was out of the container (it is quite thick and gooey); the other was warmed enough so it could be brushed on evenly.


Did you use the original formula 40% stuff? The creamy version only has 10% zinc oxide and won't work. A prop blade---you mean like in an outboard that moves at 1200 times a minute?


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> I tried Tef-Gel years ago on one blade of my prop, in the brackish waters of Barnegat Bay... The result was no observable effect, I couldn't tell after the summer which blade it had been applied to... ;-)
> 
> BTW, there now appears to be a far more affordable alternative to Tef-Gel... Forespar's Marelube Tef-45, as far as I can tell, the ingredients are identical, seems to be the same stuff, at a much lower price than Tef-Gel...
> 
> MareLube TEF 45™


Wow, great information! Tef-gel works great but I was always amazed at the price of these tiny tubes.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

If the Tef-Gel didn't work why on earth would you try something that is cheaper but likely to not work either? At least the egg whites are less than you probably pay for the brush. At least reading the posts in this place is highly entertaining and very illustrative of all the foibles of human nature.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> I tried Tef-Gel years ago on one blade of my prop, in the brackish waters of Barnegat Bay... The result was no observable effect, I couldn't tell after the summer which blade it had been applied to... ;-)
> 
> BTW, there now appears to be a far more affordable alternative to Tef-Gel... Forespar's Marelube Tef-45, as far as I can tell, the ingredients are identical, seems to be the same stuff, at a much lower price than Tef-Gel...
> 
> ...


I love the idea of trying it out on one blade.

Also i like to keep my boat in a condition where I can go at s moment's notice. In case of marina fire or a sudden arrival of newbile mermaids.

If one was compelled to depart, could yoy do so? Would the bag get shredded?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Zarathu said:


> Did you use the original formula 40% stuff? The creamy version only has 10% zinc oxide and won't work. A prop blade---you mean like in an outboard that moves at 1200 times a minute?


It was the thick stuff. One reason I tried heating it was so it would apply more easily. This was on the main engine prop in the Caribbean. We have used Prop Speed applied professionally in Australia and it was somewhat better than other things but not cheap. Also they were insistent that it not be touched. When stuff started to grow on it there seemed little to be lost by giving the prop a bit of a scrub. I assume by this point the PS was likely eroded off the prop.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Interestingly enough I applied some egg whites to a bronze prop I had in the shop when this came up. I let it dry near the wood stove for over 30 hours... I then set it in the sink with 56F water and let it soak over night. I then very lightly rinsed the prop a few minutes ago and ZERO egg white remained..... I guess the solubility of egg whites in water is why you can buy "powdered egg whites" where you just add water to turn them from a dry powered back into egg whites...

Seems like another placebo....

That said for nearly 12-15 years I have been trying various products on my prop. Takes but a few minutes to apply and why not try at least....

None has ever lasted and I get the same fury growth no matter what product I applied, they all performed about the same as doing nothing.... I will often apply one product per blade or two products and one blade bare. I have tried;

Lanolin (Lanocote)
Tef-Gel
Spartan Seacock Grease
Marelube
Desitin
Balmex (Similar to Desitin but thicker)
Silicone Grease
Fluid Film (basically spray lanolin)
CRC Corrosion Block
BoeShield
Hope's Gun Oil
PTFE Pipe Dope
Cosmoline
Waterproof Trailer Grease
Table Saw Protector
Collinite Wax
Nu-Finish Polymer Wax

etc. etc... None of them has done a damn thing to make one iota's worth of difference. Getting in the water and _physically cleaning it_ does however...:wink


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had the best luck with PropSpeed as well. In my bay, the water temperature mid summer can get to 80F, and we get heavy barnacle growth, no metal surface visible, just a layer of white barnacles. Puts a damper on your motoring performance. One year (maybe last or the year before, who can remember at my age), even the PropSpeed did not seem to work as well, and I never figured out why. A few barnacles attached. Most years, none. 

When I kept my boat north of Boston years back, I didn't need any of this stuff in the colder water. I've heard the bag trick works, never tried it.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

scratchee said:


> For me the proof--let's call it strong evidence--is the obvious fact that if I accidentally ended up with unwanted egg whites on my prop, I would lower the prop into the water and start the engine to wash the egg whites off.


I've been going over this again and again in my head, trying to think of a scenario when one would accidentally get egg whites on one's prop&#8230;

A horrible meringue accident?

A gin fizz party that went terribly awry?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> I've been going over this again and again in my head, trying to think of a scenario when one would accidentally get egg whites on one's prop&#8230;
> 
> A horrible meringue accident?
> 
> A gin fizz party that went terribly awry?


You don't use your prop to whip up your egg whites? The ol' Lehman diesel with the 22" wheel sure does it faster than the Cuisinart.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

I can't imagine how anything would work on the prop. After all, it rotates too fast to keep the stuff on it. Perhaps you need a prop that is coated in teflon.

Desitin, for example, was never supposed to be used on your prop, it was supposed to be used on parts that stay relatively still, such as the rudder, and the hull.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnesail said:


> I've been going over this again and again in my head, trying to think of a scenario when one would accidentally get egg whites on one's prop&#8230;
> 
> A horrible meringue accident?
> 
> A gin fizz party that went terribly awry?


The boat's on the hard, and I'm climbing up the ladder with breakfast fixins. I drop the carton of eggs and it bounces off my foot and breaks open on the prop. :|

Anyway, I've had horrible prop fouling in recent years, mostly barnacles. This year on launch day a sailor from a neighboring boat offered me his last pint of bottom paint to paint my prop, and he even helped me apply it. I didn't have great expectations, but my prop has stayed very clean this season. It required a little scraping but nearly as much as before.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Also i like to keep my boat in a condition where I can go at s moment's notice. In case of marina fire or a sudden arrival of newbile mermaids.
> 
> If one was compelled to depart, could yoy do so? Would the bag get shredded?


No need to go in the water to remove the bag... To the bottom of the bag is attached one light line running up to the cockpit, A second line seals the open end of the bag around the shaft with a single wrap, then too back up to the cockpit. Simply release that one, then tug the bag off using the line attached to the bottom...

I only do this when I know the boat is gonna be sitting at my dock for awhile, so it's highly unlikely I'd ever have to make a quick getaway from there... Still, you want to leave yourself a 'reminder' attached to the ignition key, just in case...

As usual, no need to ask how I know this...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Has anyone used Velox Plus or Jotun aquiline plus? Any luck with those on running gear?


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Seriously....has anyone actually tried coating with teflon:

Low Friction Coating | Benefits of Teflon | Precision Coating


----------



## senormechanico (Aug 20, 2012)

Zarathu said:


> Desitin, for example, was never supposed to be used on your prop, it was supposed to be used on parts that stay relatively still, such as the rudder, and the hull.


And a baby's butt.


----------

